# Ok I need help.



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

This is going to be the hardest thing I have ever asked 2cool for help with. 
For the past 6 months I have learned what depression is. I can no longer hide it or deal with it. I feel like I'm sinking fast. I thought I was in a funk about a year ago but I come to realize that I'm in fact depressed. I don't understand why. I have a great life. A loving wife 2 beautiful daughters and a son that will be here next month. I have a house and pay all of my bills on time but at the same time I just can't get this monkey off my back. 

I know people are going to tell me to talk to my wife and trust me I have tried it's always ended up and a huge fight and I'm a SOB at the end of it. And yes I have fallen on my knees and prayed until my knees where sore. I don't know where to turn anymore or where to go. I am afraid if I push the issue with wife I will end up losing her. 
So 2cool I need help. Where do I go who do I turn to now 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Go talk to your pastor. If you don't have one, get one. Praying is important, but you don't always understand the other side of the conversation. That's easier to grasp when you understand the response in plain English.


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

have you considered a psychiatrist? Your minister? 

I wish you the best.


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

I would try a therapist.


----------



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

Brother, Does your employer offer help thru your benefits most of the bigger companies do...get help don't wait.


Quote of the Day: If you never answer a real question then you can never be a real leader....


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

Minister first, then Psychologist, then Psychiatrist. Get some professional help. There is not going to be a 'magic pill' that fixes it. Time, talk (and maybe meds) will make it so you can have highs and lows, not just lows.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

do you know what it is that is making you depressed? you said you have tired to talk with your wife but it ends up in a fight, ask her to just listen to you for a minute, does she feel you are quitting or blaming her? 

see the preacher man like suggested!!! but hang tight brother there are many in your same situation.. don't do anything drastic. keep your relationship with god going.. it is his plan not yours remember he only gives what you can take and right before you cant take it anymore ... BAM.. a blessing will show !!!!!


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Agree with all above comments. I am a tangible person and like visual aides. Make a list of all the positives in your life as well as the negatives, I promise the positives will be a much longer list. Start working on your negatives/stressors. You are not alone in this, you have a wife, church, therapists, etc...lots of resources for you. Eliminate bad/mood altering habits such as smoking/drinking/drugs/etc. Everyone has challenges, it's how you respond to them that defines it/you. Stay positive. Good luck!!!


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Sugar Land YAK said:


> Brother, Does your employer offer help thru your benefits most of the bigger companies do...get help don't wait.
> 
> Quote of the Day: If you never answer a real question then you can never be a real leader....


Unfortunately I'm self employed with no insurance. I have thought about going and seeing a Dr but all of our extra money is going to pay for my wife's pregnancy. That and the moment I go to the Dr my wife will know what's going on and we will be back to fighting about it. 
To her I have no reason to feel this way and it ends up in a fight

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Depression is real and not something of your imagination. Try writing down your thoughts to your wife so there is no anger or interruption in what you are trying to convey to her. That might set the stage for a meaningful conversation. Also try to see a good therapist, priest, minister, etc. Depression won't cure itself on its own. Good luck to you.


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

In that case, a pastor is always free.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Depression is a really tough thing to go through, those that have not been through it can't understand. It took my mom's life and my wife has been in the pharma world specializing in treatment of this for over 15 years. Seek a professional and include your wife so she can understand the process. Feel free to pm me and I can check with my better half to see if she has any recommendations in your area.

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

James, talk to your physician for meds to help you cope, pastor and/or therapist for guidance. Do not bear this burden alone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

See a dr ASAP depression can be a treatable medical condition. Seek therapy and councilling. If you have a strong church group then look to them as well......stop trying to go lone wolf or tough it out. You will be suprised at the amount of help you can and will receive if you just ask for it. 

Hang in there and focus on the positive things


----------



## MARK MACALUSO (Sep 29, 2010)

Kind of bothersome why your wife would be mad at you and the conversation would turn into a fight? I say go to the doctor no matter what anyone says because I am pretty sure your families well being is better with you here than not. There are hot lines you can call who will direct you to some help if you don't have insurance. The best of luck to your and your family.,


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm not a minister, shrink, or a psychologist. But if you want to talk to an anonymous person. PM me, and send me your number. I can at least listen. And give you some sketchy arsed advise. I do go to sleep at 9 on work nights.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

MARK MACALUSO said:


> Kind of bothersome why your wife would be mad at you and the conversation would turn into a fight? I say go to the doctor no matter what anyone says because I am pretty sure your families well being is better with you here than not. There are hot lines you can call who will direct you to some help if you don't have insurance. The best of luck to your and your family.,


It always turns into "what did I do wrong"
Or "your not happy here" from her then it just goes down hill from there.
Thanks guys. It hasn't been easy and asking for help is almost as scary as never getting past this. 
James

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Depression is often a physiological problem, not always a psychological problem. Brain chemistry and such... Shrinks and pastors aren't always the answer. Do you have any medical issues which could be affecting your brain? Blood sugar issues, blood pressure, sleep apnea? Maybe the stress of an on-the-way child messing with your sleep, and therefor your head? Ins or not, talk to a doctor. That's just my two cents. Good luck and God bless.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

See a doctor!
Your brain chemicals are probably off and the doctor will prescribe an antidepressant that will reverse this in time. Do not worry about the money, you need this, as it is a serious medical condition.
Your wife obviously doesn't understand depression.

This is serious as you are reaching out for help.
Please don't try to shrug this off as it could and HAS led to suicide. I lost a friend to it.
Please go see your doctor.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

jesco said:


> Depression is often a physiological problem, not always a psychological problem. Brain chemistry and such... Shrinks and pastors aren't always the answer. Do you have any medical issues which could be affecting your brain? Blood sugar issues, blood pressure, sleep apnea? Maybe the stress of an on-the-way child messing with your sleep, and therefor your head? Ins or not, talk to a doctor. That's just my two cents. Good luck and God bless.


This x 1000


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Yup very serious. Your wife being pregnant probably has her all mixed up with hormones as well that she can't control so I can understand the volatile situation.

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Reel Time said:


> James, talk to your physician for meds to help you cope, pastor and/or therapist for guidance. Do not bear this burden alone.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


X2. Depression can be linked to chemical imbalances in your body. Had a buddy that lived next door that his wife went through this exact scenario. It took a while, but the doctors got it turned around and she's a happy camper.


----------



## Fishwish (Aug 3, 2004)

There is some very good medications for depression these days. See a doctor and get on the right meds and you'll see drastic improvement. It may take some time to get the right drugs and dosage but it is a modern miracle what they can do.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks guys. 
I am going to fallow yalls advice and go and see a Dr. I will have to ask my dad for money to do it and that doesn't help but I can't keep up like this. I feel like I'm days away from a complete break down and with this being our busy time of year and a baby duh with in a month I can't afford to lose my junk.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

As said and your wife may be missing, depression is not a choice you have made. It does not just happen because of you life/family/work conditions. It is often a chemical imbalance. 

In short, if you came home with the flu, would she be mad at you?


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

rubberducky said:


> Thanks guys.
> I am going to fallow yalls advice and go and see a Dr. I will have to ask my dad for money to do it and that doesn't help but I can't keep up like this. I feel like I'm days away from a complete break down and with this being our busy time of year and a baby duh with in a month I can't afford to lose my junk.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Good to hear, may take a couple weeks for the meds to start working.
Please keep us informed!


----------



## Grumpy365 (Oct 21, 2010)

You have to get your brain chemistry dealt with so the therapy can work.

Go see a Dr.

Also, do you have any release for stress? not fishing, but something you can do around the house. Small task you enjoy?

You may try coloring Mandalas. It sounds stupid and non-manly, but there are some studies that say it can give the brain a task to focus on and give it a break from the big issues you are focusing on.

http://files.eric.ed.gov/fulltext/EJ688443.pdf


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hang in there James... go fishing. We're prayin' for you!!!!!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

rubberducky said:


> Unfortunately I'm self employed with no insurance. I have thought about going and seeing a Dr but all of our extra money is going to pay for my wife's pregnancy. That and the moment I go to the Dr my wife will know what's going on and we will be back to fighting about it.
> To her I have no reason to feel this way and it ends up in a fight
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I would be concerned with why she is not being supportive of you right now. Just does not make sense that you tell her this and ya'll end up fighting. Go talk to a pastor. I doubt they will turn you away


----------



## Flapp'n Shad (Sep 29, 2015)

yellowskeeter said:


> Yup very serious. Your wife being pregnant probably has her all mixed up with hormones as well that she can't control so I can understand the volatile situation.
> 
> www.g-spotservices.com


I agree with Yellowskeeter,but don't wait til it's too late get help NOW! don't try doing this alone get a hold of one or all of us if need be.I can PM you my number if you need to talk i have lost a son and felt kinda what your feeling now,but i managed and it past as it will for you.

Hang in there man plenty of us here to help at a drop of a hat.


----------



## Archer (Jul 10, 2006)

Lotâ€™s of good advice here, odds are good that itâ€™s a neurochemical imbalance and nothing else. For someone not accustomed to dealing with this type of issue it takes some work to wrap your brain around that simple fact. Your wife needs to understand that before she will be able to stop being defensive and help you deal with this. 

See a doctor first and ask if you can bring your wife along of a second visit so they can explain that itâ€™s not her, or you, or the kids, or anything external that can be controlled. It may take some legwork and calling around but Iâ€™m sure there are family doctors in your area that take cash and charge reasonable rates. A good one will not have a problem explaining everything to your wife as well. You might even consider seeing a Nurse Practitioner, they generally are much better at treating the patient, not the disease, and explaining what is going on to the patient and their family.


----------



## 88shoalwater (Sep 26, 2012)

Although I don't understand what you are going through, just look at what you posted. Within an hour you have 32 random people who don't know you already offering advice and wanting to help. 
That shows that people care and will help you get through whatever may be the cause of your depression. Good luck and know there are lots of people praying for you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Thank you guys so very much. 
As for talking to someone I don't even know what to talk about. My life is really good. I have a great wife great family friends I'm not rolling in money but I'm not hurting there literally nothing wrong with my life. So many people have it so much worse then me. I have everything a man should want I should have a smile on my face but for some reason I am just not happy. I know I should be and I know what I have is very special and I don't want to lose it I just can't find joy anymore and I can't explain it. I have gone on massive remodeling quest at our shop just to keep my mind busy. 
I told to my parents and asked for help something I hate doing but my parents have said they will help me anyway I can so I'm going to make a step in that direction.
As for talking to my wife about it again I'm not sure it's worth it right now. She is dang near ready to pop and I really don't want to cause her any stress right now.


Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Physical exercise is a very important part of overcoming depression!!!! If you don't get much exercise it could be a large part of why you are feeling depressed. Lots of online info that might help you without drugs.


----------



## Barefoot Boy (Sep 27, 2005)

First of all, know that you can get through this! 

Fixin' to have a new baby in the house, definitely weighs on a father's mind, regardless if you've noticed it creeping up on you.

A very pregnant wife, about to give birth, is very fixated on the job at hand (having that baby safe 'n sound). She needs your support, but this is a time that she may not be able to emotionally support you back. This is very important to keep in mind. She's all about her, for right now.

I think a visit to a regular family-practice doctor would be in the cards. Tell him you're feeling more than a little overwhelmed, and having trouble shaking it. 

Also, a thirty minute exercise walk, each day, can have amazing results in clearing your thoughts, and lifting depression.

Hang in there!:clover:


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Get to the doc sooner not later. Your young family needs you to be well. If dad isn't in a position to help. I'll start with the first $100. I know others will help if needed. Get started getting better!


----------



## Grumpy365 (Oct 21, 2010)

Mr. Saltwater said:


> Physical exercise is a very important part of overcoming depression!!!! If you don't get much exercise it could be a large part of why you are feeling depressed. Lots of online info that might help you without drugs.


When you are suffering, the drugs work fastest.

Frankly, you are too exhausted to exercise.

I never understood people who are so resistant. The stuff works.

You hear all kind of stories of side effects, but lets put them in some perspective. Sometimes when you are depressed, you are actually too depressed to make the effort to commit suicide. I call it the "I'd kill myself, but I'm far to depressed" point. Here is the rub. When the drugs start to work, you have the potential to move through a zone where you are a little better. Not normal, but a little better, you just moved into a zone where you may be susceptible to suicide, because you haven't moved past that point. (you will, but things take time). You need people looking out for you especially in this time.

The one side effect that does suck is the loss of libido. But frankly, his wife is about to give birth, removing libido will REMOVE one more stresser from his life right now.

(I have said, if I had been on these meds when I was 16, maybe I could have been somebody. I wasted all my time chasing skirts, and it got me know where, but tired, frustrated and broke.)


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Grumpy365 said:


> When you are suffering, the drugs work fastest.
> 
> Frankly, you are too exhausted to exercise.
> 
> ...


I am very happy to say I am not suicidal but the thought of running away has crossed my mind any times. One night I drove about 200 miles before I realized I couldn't I had stuff to do the next day. 
I have wanted to just disappear head for the deepest darkest woods I could find and just live out my life but the bath room light fixture went out or the hot water heater isn't working. Or the tries need to be rotated. There is always something that I must fix or do before I can run away.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

ACbob said:


> Get to the doc sooner not later. Your young family needs you to be well. If dad isn't in a position to help. I'll start with the first $100. I know others will help if needed. Get started getting better!


I appreciate that but I would have to respectively decline. Nothing personal but I am not to proud to admit that I'm to proud to take money. But I do appreciate the offer more then you can know.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

A lot of great advice here. All I can do is pray for you, and that I will do, and often.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

rubberducky said:


> I am very happy to say I am not suicidal but the thought of running away has crossed my mind any times. One night I drove about 200 miles before I realized I couldn't I had stuff to do the next day.
> I have wanted to just disappear head for the deepest darkest woods I could find and just live out my life but the bath room light fixture went out or the hot water heater isn't working. Or the tries need to be rotated. There is always something that I must fix or do before I can run away.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


This commitment is admirable.

Keep with it. Your family depends on you.

Include the kids on the to dos so it doesn't seem like you're running solo.

--------------

It's pretty easy for me to say that the most important thing in my life is my relationship with Jesus Christ, followed by my relationship with family. Everything else comes later.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Agree with others, talk to a pastor and a lot of times he will know where you can get professional help for a discounted rate, sometimes through the church. 

I know it's tough talking about feelings like your having, keep talking about them it will help.


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Go see a dr. I have blood pressure and stress issues which in turn has turned into mild depression. Dr put me on blood pressure and anxiety meds. Back to my old self. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Clinical depression is a physiological illness caused by an imbalance in brain chemistry. It's different than being sad over something. 

You need to be assessed by a professional to see if that is what it is. It does resolve itself sometimes, but often needs medical treatment. 

Most clergy have some training to recognize the signs of clinical depression. If insurance and money is an issue, that might be the place to start. 

Doing something about it is the first step though. Don't ignore it. Things can go bad in a hurry. I know. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

I am glad that your are saying that you are going to get help. Now just follow through with it. Depression is a very serious thing. Typically people that don't have it don't understand. I was in this same boat 6 years ago with my wife. Nothing made her happy and she was always ready to run away just like you said. I couldn't grasp it and would get upset with her. I felt that she had nothing to be upset with. I gave her everything she could ever want and she never wanted for anything, but she still wasn't happy. She would tell me she loved me but just didn't know why she felt this way. Finally she clicked and said she was depressed. Once again I laughed and said for what. She went to the doctor and got o some meds. It took a few trips to get the right ones, but man did it work. I got my normal happy wife back and wish we hadn't waited as long as we did. Fast forward 3 years. She is pregnant with my little girl so she wants off of the meds. Everything had been going great without her taking them until about 1 month ago. We both picked up it and she is on her way back to the doctor. It is real and it is fixable. Church is a big thing that has helped us too. I know you live right around the corner and I will always make myself available if you need anything. If you want to come to church with me I would be happy for you to join me. I will keep you in my prayers and wish you the best. My previous offer still stands to go sit in the woods and shoot something. 
Eric


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Reel Time said:


> James, talk to your physician for meds to help you cope, pastor and/or therapist for guidance. Do not bear this burden alone.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There are many medications for depression. Many people that I know are on them daily. They will help you cope with this ailment. Do it for yourself and your family. Depression is very real and can be treated. Do not wait, get help now.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

I've known a lot of people in my life who have gone through what you may be going through now, including myself. It seems like we fall into the trap of looking outside ourselves for happiness. We think "if only I had (more money, new house, new boat, new truck, better job, successful business, record book buck, dream vacation, different relationship...etc) I would really be happy. We work for that material goal and when we achieve it we feel happy...for a while. Nothing ever seems to completely fill that inner void. At some point, for some of us, the realization hits that we are riding an emotional roller coaster and don't know how to get off. Many of us turn to alcohol or drugs to temporarily escape our reality or mask our emotions, but the void still exists.
None of this may apply at all to you, but it did in my case. And the only solution for me was the realization that true happiness can only come from within, and that nothing seemed to truly fill the void like forgetting about myself and doing what I could to bring joy into the lives of others. Kind encouraging words, a listening ear, a well timed smile, a helping hand where needed...all the best "medicine" I ever found. Life still has it's ups and downs, but since that day long ago when I "found myself by losing myself", the ups last longer and the downs don't seem so low.


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

Mr. Saltwater said:


> Physical exercise is a very important part of overcoming depression!!!! If you don't get much exercise it could be a large part of why you are feeling depressed. Lots of online info that might help you without drugs.


this is exactly what I was going to say as well

there are issues that require medications, but I am a big believer that a number of issues are because people are just flat out of shape and in terrible condition

I do not know the condition of the OP and I understand what was said below the post I am quoting about being too tired or mentally worn out to exercise (especially once a condition sets in), but our doctors today are just too "sensitive" (emasculated) to look at people and tell them flat out they are fat and not just cuddly or "curvy", but FAT and a HUGE fat and in terrible shape and it is hurting them physically and mentally

and I believe one of the main reasons that so many pills and medications do not work or do not work properly is because there is either a lack of willingness or recognition of the fact that people still need to get in shape if the pills kick in and more importantly once the pills do kick in and they start to get in shape the pills will work differently

you have a lower weight so you might need less medication.....you have a lot more going on "positively" and as far as circulation and overall body function.....this means the pills will work differently

this needs to be monitored CLOSELY until one gets into a much better and more manageable shape and fitness routine

I think too many doctors do not even go down that path much less do they really look at the entirety of what is going on IF (and it is a big of for many unfortunately) people start to get in shape and get more fit

they over adjust, they over react and it gets people into the very dangerous "up and down" and worse the "self medication" where they start taking their medicine how they feel like taking it or when they feel like it and breaking pills up into pieces to string them out through the day

if you get on medication.....get on it as directed.....make sure it gets you where you need to be.....then once things are "in control" get in shape (if needed) and closely monitor how things go as you get in shape and adjust as needed and be careful to deal with a doctor that does not overreact or that adjust too many things at one time IE tells you t change your diet, change your exercise and then changes your prescription as well.....that is just BAD "science".....change single things at a time until it works and then improve from there


----------



## Oso Blanco (Oct 17, 2010)

Do you have any Dressed Quail ready to go. I am willing to buy some and pay for the packing and shipping. If shipping is not an option I will buy some and use the 2Cool network to get them here. I currently buy them from HEB so I am just switching providers. Let me know if you want to do this. There might be a few other customers here. I do not mind prepaying if you do not have any ready.


----------



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)

Lots of great advice already given. I don't have much else to offer except my prayers. Keep in mind though, no matter how bad things may seem... You don't have to look too far to find someone who has it worse. Prayers up.


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

James, you got my number, anything you need help with or just want to talk about just give me a shout. You know I'm good to bs for an hour or so.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

This is a family/marriage Christian facility in LJ. If they can't help, they should be able to refer you to someone. I have heard they have a sliding pay scale, don't know that to be a fact though.

His Love Counseling Service
310 Flag Lake Drive
Lake Jackson, TX 77566
Phone: (979) 297-3236


----------



## monark (May 12, 2005)

Oso Blanco said:


> Do you have any Dressed Quail ready to go. I am willing to buy some and pay for the packing and shipping. If shipping is not an option I will buy some and use the 2Cool network to get them here. I currently buy them from HEB so I am just switching providers. Let me know if you want to do this. There might be a few other customers here. I do not mind prepaying if you do not have any ready.


Hey if nothing else, this should have given you a good laugh. He's looking for Rubberback I think.

Not to make this about me but a quick story. I was in a bad accident last year, busted up pretty good. Followed up with my family Doctor after all the patch up work was done. He surprised me with question about my mental health. He said sometimes these kind of things can lead to depression. He told me to come straight to him if I was having any problems. He could fix it. Never happened to me but I guess the moral to my story is a good Family Dr can help you so I would start there first. No need to start with any thing more expensive. Good luck. If you do have any dressed quail ready to go, let us know.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone for all the kind words and all of the PMs. For the first time in a long time that I feel like I can and will beat this. 
James

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

^^^ good. You got this bud. Best of luck.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

jesco said:


> Depression is often a physiological problem, not always a psychological problem. Brain chemistry and such... Shrinks and pastors aren't always the answer. Do you have any medical issues which could be affecting your brain? Blood sugar issues, blood pressure, sleep apnea? Maybe the stress of an on-the-way child messing with your sleep, and therefor your head? Ins or not, talk to a doctor. That's just my two cents. Good luck and God bless.


Start with a medical doctor to find out if there are any underlying medical issues contributing to your problem. He can point you in the right direction from there - whether meds and/or counseling. Your post reminded me of a recent WebMD article about insulin resistance and depression:

http://www.webmd.com/diabetes/news/...drug-helps-some-with-chronic-depression-study


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

rubberducky said:


> Thanks everyone for all the kind words and all of the PMs. For the first time in a long time that I feel like I can and will beat this.
> James
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Going public on here was a big step in the right direction. Depression is nothing to play around with. Get help somewhere, somehow. My wife suffered with it , Dr. prescribed a very small dose of her "HAPPY" pill years ago.It could be a placebo, but it helps her get through the day. Stress is a big factor also. Keep thinking positive, and you will beat this.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

steve holchak said:


> Going public on here was a big step in the right direction. Depression is nothing to play around with. Get help somewhere, somehow. My wife suffered with it , Dr. prescribed a very small dose of her "HAPPY" pill years ago.It could be a placebo, but it helps her get through the day. Stress is a big factor also. Keep thinking positive, and you will beat this.


To be honest I was and to some extent very embraced about feeling this way. It has shaken my faith as well as my love of my wife. I always seen this as a high school teenage looking for attention. I was very very wrong. The hardest thing I have ever dealt with.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Go talk to your pastor. If you don't have one, get one. Praying is important, but you don't always understand the other side of the conversation. That's easier to grasp when you understand the response in plain English.

This. Prayers sent.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

bassguitarman said:


> Start with a medical doctor to find out if there are any underlying medical issues contributing to your problem. He can point you in the right direction from there - whether meds and/or counseling. Your post reminded me of a recent WebMD article about insulin resistance and depression:
> 
> http://www.webmd.com/diabetes/news/...drug-helps-some-with-chronic-depression-study


This too. God Bless.


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

rubberducky said:


> Thanks guys.
> I am going to fallow yalls advice and go and see a Dr. I will have to ask my dad for money to do it and that doesn't help but I can't keep up like this. I feel like I'm days away from a complete break down and with this being our busy time of year and a baby duh with in a month I can't afford to lose my junk.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I didnt read everything, but this one caught me... few years back I went to the Doc, told him I worried myself to sleep every night...he asked if I was depressed, I told him I did not think so but hell might be.... he prescribed me something called ZOLOFT...been on it ever since...works wonders, just have to take it religiously and stick to it, the first 2 weeks were bad for me because it gave me the ****Z.... but it eventually went away as the doc said it would.....


----------



## Oso Blanco (Oct 17, 2010)

monark said:


> Hey if nothing else, this should have given you a good laugh. He's looking for Rubberback I think.
> 
> Not to make this about me but a quick story. I was in a bad accident last year, busted up pretty good. Followed up with my family Doctor after all the patch up work was done. He surprised me with question about my mental health. He said sometimes these kind of things can lead to depression. He told me to come straight to him if I was having any problems. He could fix it. Never happened to me but I guess the moral to my story is a good Family Dr can help you so I would start there first. No need to start with any thing more expensive. Good luck. If you do have any dressed quail ready to go, let us know.


Thanks Monark, my bad. Rubberduck Rubberback I was just trying to help.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Oso Blanco said:


> Thanks Monark, my bad. Rubberduck Rubberback I was just trying to help.


Lol not to worry I found it kinda funny and it's not the first time it's happen. I'm just hopping that he hasn't pizzed someone off and they come looking for me!
James

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## W E H (Aug 2, 2012)

Exercise of any kind. Walk around the block 4x. Lift weights if you have them. But physical exercise will change the chemicals in the brain almost immediately. You will feel better. Good luck, the fact that you discussed it openly is a huge step. You are that much closer to feeling better.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Didn't read all the comments, don't have to. We got ya. PM me anytime. Let's go fishing.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Do you know WHAT is making you depressed? If you are put on anti-depressant meds,, it takes many days to take affect. You may get by w/ one certain drug or a combination of them. Only a psych Dr. can prescribe them to you. Your Dr. will schedule future sessions w/ you. You may be asked to attend a group session and spill your guts. This is very beneficial. Are you a veteran? If you would like to talk..PM me anytime. I will give you my ph.#...call anytime. Been and still there.....Think positive..it helps.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

V-Bottom said:


> Do you know WHAT is making you depressed? If you are put on anti-depressant meds,, it takes many days to take affect. You may get by w/ one certain drug or a combination of them. Only a psych Dr. can prescribe them to you. Your Dr. will schedule future sessions w/ you. You may be asked to attend a group session and spill your guts. This is very beneficial. Are you a veteran? If you would like to talk..PM me anytime. I will give you my ph.#...call anytime. Been and still there.....Think positive..it helps.


No not a veteran and to be honest I do not know why I am depressed. I really do have a good life 2 daughters that really do adore me and me them my first son on the way a wife that would go to the end of the world and back for me. I don't have money issues no I can't buy everything I want but we have what we need and a little of what we want. We own a business where I literally play with dogs from 6:30 am until 5:30 pm 5 to 7 days a week. I am a volunteer fire fighter which I love. I just can't seem to find happiness or at least keep it. I will go from ok one minute to ready to give up the next and once I'm there it's hard to come out of it. I do worry about taking meds because I don't want to have to give up fighting fire I truly feel like this has been a calling for me and it's one of the last things that does give me joy.
I have been dealing with this for to long and I'm at the point where it just makes me mad at my self for not beating it.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

Been there and done that. Went to a family counselor who immediately sent me to a psychiatrist. He put me on meds and explained that at times things just short circuit and all the talk in the world wont fix it. I feel pretty darn good now. Don't know if I'd still be here if not for that visit.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

gigem87 said:


> This x 1000


I have been on your wife side. Honestly, I would not really involve your wife too much until YOU understand your condition more. Trying to explain something that you don't understand to someone else who thinks everything is cool and the gang is very frustrating for them (and her being pregnant is definitely not helping matters) Perhaps she doesn't want to accept that maybe the pillar of the home, the rock may have some weaknesses, especially when she has one on the way. Hell we all have weaknesses but I went YEARS trying to understand *** my wife was crying about. I learned asking her "what's wrong??" usually led up to some pretty serious crying. Simple question but she (you) couldn't answer that question which just causes more frustration. Man I could tell you stories you wouldn't believe having lived with bipolar manic depressive woman. Need to understand the problem or whatever is causing this before you can fix it, let alone explain to someone how it feels because they will probably never know how it feels. Get some help from therapist and dr trained in this type of thing. Hit the priest up if you are into that too. Good Luck Matt 281-773-3266


----------



## saltwaterjunky (Aug 17, 2012)

*This*

Rubber ducky I am a Veteran I can tell u first hand about depression it`s very real don`t mean to offend anyone about talking,praying etc.all probably good but do not try to handle this by urself it can be a very dark hole and can`t see a light.I had the first bout in the 90`s didn`t know what it was mad all the time, littlest thing set me off, didn`t enjoy my hotrods anything ,probably help cost my marriage ending in 94.seen ad on tv about Prozac went to doc called it a [chemical imbalance ]that made me like myself again and everybody around me couldn't believe how I changed.Fast forward late 09-2013 VA problems down again not sure if I had PTSD [BAD TIMES] almost end of my ropes with them and different meds not working, bullet looking good but thinking of my daughter[who is now 29] on hurting her with no daddy kinda kept me above water.Today finally meds have been figured out and got my disability better place now hope to stay there and kiddos still got a dad. Get to see a doctor now somehow whatever it takes...Best advice I can share......Bill


----------



## grouper150 (Oct 24, 2006)

drop by a Low-T center and they will do a free blood test for testosterone......if that is the case, without insurance its too expensive, I can recommend a hormone doctor for you......saved my bacon...


----------



## ccketchum (Oct 18, 2010)

dude , YOU know what the problem is . look deep , dig deep . the answer is in YOU . 
you are worthy and you deserve the good things you have . 
i fight it every day , also .


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

I suffer from clinical depression...or did. Many years ago, I had everything going for me. I was single, making good money, owned my own home, a motorcycle, a sail boat, a jeep, and an airplane. I was very active but always felt down. I got to the point where I was thinking about ending it all on a regular basis. One night, I called a hotline even. I decided to do something about it and went to a Family Doctor. She did an evaluation and put me on Zoloft. IT SAVED MY LIFE! I still take it to this day 25 years later and my Family Dr. I have now says I will be taking it my entire life.

Clinical depression is a medical condition, not a psychological condition. It is caused by the brain's failure to deal with serotonin properly. It is no different than if you have diabetes and have to take insulin daily. It is not caused by any certain thing. Someone asked above if you knew "what is making you depressed". That is situational depression which is NOT the same thing at all. With clinical depression, there is nothing to point to since it is a medical condition.

Anti-depresants are NOT happy pills. You will still have good days and bad days like a normal person it is just that the ups and downs, especially the downs, are less than before. Don't be embarrassed to take them if they are needed. It can mean the difference between life and death!

Go online and take some self assessment depression tests. Here is a google search with a number of them. https://www.google.com/search?q=clinical+depression+test&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8 Then get to your Dr. and get some professional evaluation. DO NOT go to a shrink first. If your Family Dr. recommends it, then you can make that decision. Family Dr. are well trained to deal with this. DO IT NOW before you sink too low like I almost did! Your wife, kids, and especially you will be grateful for this later!

Feel free to PM me if you want to discuss things more personally. I have lived in your shoes and know how it felt.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

So last night I decided I needed to put down what some of the triggers are that really seem to set me into a downward spiral. They are the things that seem to come into my head when I'm feeling pretty down and help me to stay down. Some are petty and some just don't make sense to me.
1 is deer hunting. First time in a long time that I have no where to go. I know its petty it's just 1 of many deer seasons in my life. But a could cold morning the sound of crows off in the distance just gets to me.
2 and this one is strange to me.
It's an old girl friend. It's been a LONG TIME but for some reason she seems to come up when I'm down. She was the only other women other then my wife I was ever truly in love with. Things just didn't work out. 
3 is the things I don't have. 
The newest truck and nice boat the biggest gun collection 19 more years before I own my house. 
4 is my kids future. Where will this world be in 20 years and will I ever be able to give them every thing they want.
These are the biggest things. There is a list that goes on for days but this is the things that stick out the most. 
I know that everything will come in time and I just have to keep my noes to the grind and I will get this stuff.
I am excited this morning.
Hearing that so many people have gone through this and have made it to the other side tells me that I do have hope and it can be better.
James

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Good Lord, A4A?



Cowboy Up!!!


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

You are certainly to be commended for confronting your problems head on and trying to figure this out. I do hope you will see a Dr. soon, but I think (hope) you are going to be fine.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

*Ha*



CORNHUSKER said:


> Good Lord, A4A?
> 
> Cowboy Up!!!


Are you trying to get him to join your club? Had to google that one. If you don't seek help before your son is born then I would definitely say both of you go after when things settle down. Sounds like she might have issues she's hiding also since she's so defensive about you getting help. Good luck!


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Good Lord, A4A?
> 
> Cowboy Up!!!


Ok cornhusker I'm going to get to you before everyone els does. This doesn't upset me like it should. For the simple fact I was just as misguided as you are about it. I have told many others to man up, pull your big girl panties up, cowboy up many times. Guess what I have tried more then you can imagine hated my self for being this weak. I have learned that this isn't something I can't fix but just getting over it.
James

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

rubberducky said:


> I do worry about taking meds because I don't want to have to give up fighting fire I truly feel like this has been a calling for me and it's one of the last things that does give me joy.


I feel certain that the type meds people are saying may help you on here *will not affect your ability.....physically or legally.....to fight fire.

*I don't have fire fighting in my blood, but have been around those who do in a refinery, and it is admirable......I hope you continue with it.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

ccketchum said:


> dude , YOU know what the problem is . look deep , dig deep . the answer is in YOU .
> you are worthy and you deserve the good things you have .
> i fight it every day , also .


X2


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

rubberducky said:


> Ok cornhusker I'm going to get to you before everyone els does. This doesn't upset me like it should. For the simple fact I was just as misguided as you are about it. I have told many others to man up, pull your big girl panties up, cowboy up many times. Guess what I have tried more then you can imagine hated my self for being this weak. I have learned that this isn't something I can't fix but just getting over it.
> James
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


 Get Upset, Get Over It and Get On With It. Life is a fight from the minute you are born till the day you die. Be thankful for the blessings you receive and try to help all those around you.

Again I say, Cowboy Up!!!


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Get Upset, Get Over It and Get On With It. Life is a fight from the minute you are born till the day you die. Be thankful for the blessings you receive and try to help all those around you.
> 
> Again I say, Cowboy Up!!!


Ok you right..... good luck with that and all

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

snapperlicious said:


> Are you trying to get him to join your club? Had to google that one. If you don't seek help before your son is born then I would definitely say both of you go after when things settle down. Sounds like she might have issues she's hiding also since she's so defensive about you getting help. Good luck!


 LMAO, A4A=Anything For Attention



rubberducky said:


> Ok you right..... good luck with that and all
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


 I know, ain't got nothing to do with luck.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

CORNHUSKER said:


> LMAO, A4A=Anything For Attention
> I know, ain't got nothing to do with luck.


I went through the 83 previous posts on this thread and only cornhusker is ignorant. That proves that on average, 2Cool is great!


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

ralph7 said:


> See a doctor!
> Your brain chemicals are probably off and the doctor will prescribe an antidepressant that will reverse this in time. Do not worry about the money, you need this, as it is a serious medical condition.
> Your wife obviously doesn't understand depression.
> 
> ...


^What he said.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I went through the 83 previous posts on this thread and only cornhusker is ignorant. That proves that on average, 2Cool is great!


X2


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I went through the 83 previous posts on this thread and only cornhusker is ignorant. That proves that on average, 2Cool is great!


Well as much as I appreciate it he just dose not understand what it is and that's ok. I have been there I have said the same things and acted just like that. So I'm not going to get upset he just does not understand.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> a wife that would go to the end of the world and back for me


And yet when you try to talk to her about your problem she gets mad at you and won't discuss it? That would make me depressed.

I'd go see a Psychiatrist, seriously. They'll diagnose your problem and if necessary give you medication that will help you.

TH


----------



## Right_Hook (Sep 12, 2015)

Really?...thought's in RED



rubberducky said:


> So last night I decided I needed to put down what some of the triggers are that really seem to set me into a downward spiral. They are the things that seem to come into my head when I'm feeling pretty down and help me to stay down. Some are petty and some just don't make sense to me.
> 1 is deer hunting. First time in a long time that I have no where to go. I know its petty it's just 1 of many deer seasons in my life. But a could cold morning the sound of crows off in the distance just gets to me.
> Buy a Type II Permit and go hunting. A weekend in the woods may cost you $2-300 max.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Good Lord, A4A?
> 
> Cowboy Up!!!


Good Lord, Corny...behave yourself..you know better than this....:headknock

This ain't a bad cold the guy has....it is a life threatening sickness and can be cured with proper professional help......

"If you can't run with the big dogs....stay on the porch."....


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

rubberducky said:


> Well as much as I appreciate it he just dose not understand what it is and that's ok. I have been there I have said the same things and acted just like that. So I'm not going to get upset he just does not understand.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


You depression might be caused by something other than your circumstances. If so you would be amazed to see what the right medication will do for you. You will need to see a doctor to get a prescription and it may be a little trial and error to get the right ones with the proper dosage but it will be worth it. You are only 29 and you have a lot more living to do. Hang in there.

It is good to see that you realize you need help. Many people do not.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Trouthunter said:


> And yet when you try to talk to her about your problem she gets mad at you and won't discuss it? That would make me depressed.
> 
> I'd go see a Psychiatrist, seriously. They'll diagnose your problem and if necessary give you medication that will help you.
> 
> TH


She would go to.the end of the world and back and she will discuss my problems she just does not understand.
She feels like she has done something or I am not happy with my life I want out or I don't love her or the kids anymore. It's very hard to make her understand what I'm feeling and not really understanding what makes me feel this way doesn't help any.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

Reach out the the friends and family closest to you. I think being grounded in faith is a big part of living life. This may feel like it's a big step so start small. Baby steps if you will.

Don't hold it in and let it fester. That will just rot you from the inside out. Say exactly what's on your mind even if it sounds crude or selfish. How you feel may not match up with reality but it's important to put it on on the table to start the healing process. 

Kudos to you for reaching out. Prayers sent your way.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Good Lord, Corny...behave yourself..you know better than this....:headknock
> 
> This ain't a bad cold the guy has....it is a life threatening sickness and can be cured with proper professional help......
> 
> "If you can't run with the big dogs....stay on the porch."....


 OK, but just sayin.

:brew:


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Right_Hook said:


> Really?...thought's in RED


I pretty much agree with most of what right hook says except the hooking up with your ex part, don't do that lol

I'm just a dumb plumber but it seems your stress/depression may have a lot to do with finances. Maybe friends/family are more successful and you feel a pressure to keep up?, maybe you live beyond your means and you know shat will hit the fan soon?, I don't know. I know you said you live comfortably but if that were the case you wouldn't have to borrow money to at least consult with a Dr. praying for you


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

rubberducky said:


> So last night I decided I needed to put down what some of the triggers are that really seem to set me into a downward spiral. They are the things that seem to come into my head when I'm feeling pretty down and help me to stay down. Some are petty and some just don't make sense to me.
> 1 is deer hunting. First time in a long time that I have no where to go. I know its petty it's just 1 of many deer seasons in my life. But a could cold morning the sound of crows off in the distance just gets to me.
> 2 and this one is strange to me.
> It's an old girl friend. It's been a LONG TIME but for some reason she seems to come up when I'm down. She was the only other women other then my wife I was ever truly in love with. Things just didn't work out.
> ...


Check your messages sir. Might be able to help with part of it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Thank you everyone. Even you cornhusker. I won't be able to ever put in words to express how much this has helped me. From the PMs from guys dealing with it to the offers of help and the prayers it helps me see I'm not alone and things can be better.
I did send my wife a text with the link to this page and she is starting to understand. Yall helped me find a way to talk to my wife about this with out talking to her.
James

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

rubberducky said:


> Thank you everyone. Even you cornhusker. I won't be able to ever put in words to express how much this has helped me. From the PMs from guys dealing with it to the offers of help and the prayers it helps me see I'm not alone and things can be better.
> I did send my wife a text with the link to this page and she is starting to understand. Yall helped me find a way to talk to my wife about this with out talking to her.
> James
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Hang it there. 2cool is here.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I hope you find some relief James.


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

Man, I gotta say its pretty impressive that this many people genuinely care and hope RD gets help and starts to feeling better. 

Hang in there bud, even people you don't know want you to get better!


----------



## FishingMudGuy (Aug 13, 2014)

I must commend you for having the courage to admit you need help. It's obvious there are many here who care about you and have offered excellent advice. I would also like to suggest you try do something for a person or family who is in desperate need. Might be just groceries, clothes, or paying a bill. Just a thought.


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

You need to go see my Facebook page. Send an Invite to Steve Liles - I'm holding fish so can't miss me.


----------



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

There is a lot of good advice hear, I had a buddy going through a divorce the biggest thing he learn was not to go to family for advice because they couldn't be subject to the situation...Good luck seems like you're going in the right direction...


Quote of the Day: If you never answer a real question then you can never be a real leader....


----------



## Hooksetter13 (Aug 22, 2012)

*Depression*

I lost my wife/best friend of 33 years about 4 months ago CANCER SUCKS!!!. Trust me.. Depression is real and a terrible thing. Find a good church and finding a support group will help. There are other people that can listen to your situation and relate to you. I went the meds thing for the funeral (had to basket case at the time) and just did not feel right.The church, family and support groups have kept me sane. I will be praying for you.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

If everything is good in you life and you are depressed it is probably a chemical imbalance. All the talking, exercising, praying, and nature wont resolve it. A doctor can. Go today.


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Awesome thread! Good luck Ducky. Nothing I can say hasn't already been said. I hope your wife gets the seriousness and makes an effort to assist.


----------



## Maximuslion (Dec 12, 2011)

*i'm in !*



ACbob said:


> Get to the doc sooner not later. Your young family needs you to be well. If dad isn't in a position to help. I'll start with the first $100. I know others will help if needed. Get started getting better!


WOW !!! i wish i could do that amount but count me in for $25 at least. I feel a part of this community and am motivated to help financially. I can commit to this amount every other week until we help pull our friend through this. PLEASE PM ME THE DETAILS TO GET THIS STARTED !


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Maximuslion said:


> WOW !!! i wish i could do that amount but count me in for $25 at least. I feel a part of this community and am motivated to help financially. I can commit to this amount every other week until we help pull our friend through this. PLEASE PM ME THE DETAILS TO GET THIS STARTED !


As much as I appreciate the offer I couldn't take money from you guys. There are people out there that are a lot more deserving of yalls money then me!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Bumping this thread... any update on this? I am asking "for a friend"...


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

rubberducky said:


> As much as I appreciate the offer I couldn't take money from you guys. There are people out there that are a lot more deserving of yalls money then me!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Hey RD how's everything.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Talking about wanting to run away is a scary phase of severe clinical depression, I have some experience personally and several family members. Suicidal impulses could very likely be coming if untreated
GO TO YOUR FAMILY DR ASAP! I would also tell DO NOT LET THEM PUT YOU ON PAXIL! Trust me on that one. I highly recommend ZOLOFT.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Also recommend reading a book called "The Power of I AM" by Joel Osteen


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks guys. Been doing SO MUCH BETTER! To tell the truth haven't had the time to really even think about much lately. 
Started getting out on Sunday morning by myself to go walking with the dogs as well finding a little time to go fishing. 
I have found little tricks that work for me and any down time I find my self with I go and tinker with odds and ends projects.
Not to mention all of the awesome people on 2cool that have messaged me to check in on me. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Wonderful news!


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Glad to hear you've found some solutions. Exercise is definitely good for depression.


----------



## JMAKO (Jun 20, 2013)

Glad to hear you are better James! Good ol Sunshine helps a lot, especially this time of year. We produce our own vitamin D when we get enough sun.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

I didn't notice this was an old bump, great news though


----------



## ensign pulver (Aug 15, 2005)

I'm late to this thread, and haven't read all the replies. I'm sure you've received some good advice. You mentioned not having insurance. I wanted to point out that many of the larger churches, and other groups in the Houston area have depression support groups. These groups are free and meet once a week. They offer a lot of help, and are easy to find on Google. Depression is very real. Don't try to fight it without help.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm glad that the worst has passed. It's like indian undewear, it may slip up on you again. Just remember that this passed and if there are future episodes, they will too. 

Good luck!

SG2


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

rubberducky said:


> This is going to be the hardest thing I have ever asked 2cool for help with.
> For the past 6 months I have learned what depression is. I can no longer hide it or deal with it. I feel like I'm sinking fast. I thought I was in a funk about a year ago but I come to realize that I'm in fact depressed. I don't understand why. I have a great life. A loving wife 2 beautiful daughters and a son that will be here next month. I have a house and pay all of my bills on time but at the same time I just can't get this monkey off my back.
> 
> I know people are going to tell me to talk to my wife and trust me I have tried it's always ended up and a huge fight and I'm a SOB at the end of it. And yes I have fallen on my knees and prayed until my knees where sore. I don't know where to turn anymore or where to go. I am afraid if I push the issue with wife I will end up losing her.
> ...


First of all, depression is treatable. I had a bout with it back in the late eighties. You know the symptoms so I don't need to go there. Strange thing about it is that folks who have not had it don't know jack squat about it. Start with your family DR. so he can refer you. Medications generally solve the problem along with some counseling. I was going through tough times and could not deal. Took my meds and gradually life began to look rosey again. Whatever, remember this one thing, the hopelessness is a lie. Do not let it get to you. 
And if you ever need to talk to someone who has been "in your shoes" so to speak, Call me. Don't fool around with this.
Mike 713-446-3249


----------



## JetSkiJack (Jul 15, 2013)

Write a list of everyone who has done you wrong in your life, family members, co-workers, everyone and anyone. I feel forgiveness is crucial to inner healing.


----------



## driftwood2 (Jun 6, 2005)

Glad to hear you are doing better. First time I've seen this thread. If you still in need of a therapist, United Way several years ago offered help, I don't know if they still do. They did charge a very reasonable fee based upon your income. Exercise helps but kinda hard to do when one is down. Force yourself to walk, jog, or bike daily.


----------



## BuddyW (Nov 5, 2008)

Good morning y'all from Wisconsin and yes it's snowing a little here today. RD don't know what your going through so no advice here. But seen people offer money for doctors to help. I can help you there we'll pay for your doc appointment. My dad and mom have offered me help through the years and I didn't take it. Looking back I wish I didn't turn them down stupid pride stood in my way. So no more song and dance here just want to reach out to you and make my offer. Good luck brother and we're here if you want to take us up on the offer. My phone number is 920-988-5602


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I appreciate all the offers for help and advice. I couldn't take money from anyone . When this junk was really holding me down we where is a much different spot with money. Baby has been born and we are back to working full time. 
What has help the most was 2cool. Just seeing that people do care heck people who don't even know me makes a man want to do better. I can't thank the great people from 2cool yall have made a huge difference in my life as a husband and a father.
Now I'm excited to see what's coming next!
James

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## cuzn dave (Nov 29, 2008)

I didn't read this whole thread and I'm no mental health expert but I can suggest one thing and that is exercise and meditation.
I guarantee that you will feel better.
I t doesn't take much just 10 min. 2x a day quiet time and 3o min. 3-5 x week exercise.


----------

